# Making your own harnesses



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

What is the secret to the colors of the beads for making your own harnesses?

I buy the blades, usually Colorado size #5 or #6 at EO, then use about 8' of 15# fluorocarbon for the length.

Pictures of some of your creations might help, but I use 6mm beads, and am wondering how important the bead colors/number/sequence of colors is.

Also, what paint could I use if I bought just plain bulk blades (hammered nickel, copper, gold) to paint my own blades with an airbrush? Or...is it cheaper to just buy pre-painted blades and forego painting?



thanks



:T:T:T


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

powrguy,
This might help you some.

Ron

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=220845&highlight=beads


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Buckeye Ron said:


> powrguy,
> This might help you some.
> 
> Ron
> ...


OK !

That's what I wanted to see....color combos of beads and blades. I've been using 7 to 8 beads, similar to what's shown, usually and #2 Octopus with a #2 Treble (all red hooks) at the end. 

I use 15# fluorocarbon for line in 6' to 8' length. 

The blades shown are from EO, and so are the beads. That's my go-to place right now, but I would like to try painting my own over the off-season, again. I would just like to know that my beads are laid out/colored effectively from someone who ties their own. The pool log section is about 12", and don't laugh at the cover, which I sewed myself from some clear vinyl, Gorilla Duct Tape on the edges, velcro sewn on to hold the cover closed, and I did the sewing myself along the edges and to attach the velcro.

Any suggestions?

thanks

:T:T:T


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

powrguy said:


> OK !
> 
> That's what I wanted to see....color combos of beads and blades. I've been using 7 to 8 beads, similar to what's shown, usually and #2 Octopus with a #2 Treble (all red hooks) at the end.
> 
> ...


powrguy,

Not to take away from what you have did, which is great but since I dont have your sewing abilities, I use a small pool noodle to wrap my harnesses on and then insert them in a Plano #1 storage box. Box of course is more expensive than the noodle where I pick up at Wally world on sale. Just me.
As far as your beads go, alot of people will say that beads dont matter it is the blade color. I still do bead colors to try and match my blades but again that's just me. My last trip out though, I used a double willow set up which had purple beads on it but a Shrimp colored blade. The blade is a deep red but the 10.6# eye that hit it didnt care, he just ate the worm

You just need to get out and try some of what you have created and catch some fish. EO is a great place to buy any walleye stuff you might want. Craig will lead you in the right direction.

My 2 cents,

Ron


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Buckeye Ron said:


> powrguy,
> 
> Not to take away from what you have did, which is great but since I dont have your sewing abilities, I use a small pool noodle to wrap my harnesses on and then insert them in a Plano #1 storage box. Box of course is more expensive than the noodle where I pick up at Wally world on sale. Just me.
> As far as your beads go, alot of people will say that beads dont matter it is the blade color. I still do bead colors to try and match my blades but again that's just me. My last trip out though, I used a double willow set up which had purple beads on it but a Shrimp colored blade. The blade is a deep red but the 10.6 eye that hit it didnt care, he just ate the worm
> ...


I just make them up with a similar idea to yours, where you try to use the colors in the blade to pick the bead colors. Some say there should be a contrasting color "eye, about the second bead down from the clevis, so I do that, too. I use the #5 or #6 (preferred) Colorado hammered blades, but have not tried the hatchet or willows, or double blades. I know that "whatever works" is a goal, but, I wondered if my harnesses are even going to have a chance of "working", if they are not attractive to the lock-jaw walleye. 

My next effort is getting my own nightcrawler farm going in a garage refrigerator, so I don't throw dozens away every trip ! LOL



:T:T:T


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

powrguy,
You have just as good a chance as anyone else does. Now you just need to get them to the right depth where the walleyes will hit what you have made. People catch fish on many different blades, you will hear that sometimes over the radio on the lake when they share information. Last time I was there, the hatchets were a strong fish catcher, but I didnt have any so you use what you have. I know some people who only use Colorado blades and catch fish all the time. It is really what you choose and what you want to invest in catching fish.
Hey go get those harnesses wet and catch some fish.

Ron


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I use colorado's 80% of the time, the other 15% is large willows and hatchets and maybe once or twice a year I'll bust out some double willows but it's rare. 

Your harnesses are fine and look good. I personally like to use quick change clevis's so I can swap out blades easily from hatchet to an antifreeze back colorado back to a #8 colorado, I hardly ever change beads but swap blades like crazy till I find something they want. I will change depth before anything though. 

Get some chartruse beads in the mix they are my goto's, throw in some orange and blacks in the mix so they resemble a perch pattern. Pink with a couple blacks are good and the one orange you have with the purple is always on fire for me.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> I use colorado's 80% of the time, the other 15% is large willows and hatchets and maybe once or twice a year I'll bust out some double willows but it's rare.
> 
> Your harnesses are fine and look good. I personally like to use quick change clevis's so I can swap out blades easily from hatchet to an antifreeze back colorado back to a #8 colorado, I hardly ever change beads but swap blades like crazy till I find something they want. I will change depth before anything though.
> 
> Get some chartruse beads in the mix they are my goto's, throw in some orange and blacks in the mix so they resemble a perch pattern. Pink with a couple blacks are good and the one orange you have with the purple is always on fire for me.


OK

I tried the quick change clevises, but they were difficult (for me) to get the blades on and off. I might make up a couple and try them again. I guess there's 1000's of variations in the way the beads are sequenced/mixed, but the ones I like might not be the ones the fish are looking for....

Do you paint your own blades, or just go and buy those?


:T:T:T


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You just need to get used to the snap and angle required to get them on and off, once you do it's second nature. I run. 80% purchased blades from just about everyone. I have 1000's


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the input, Kevin.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

You can paint your blades using powder paint. Check out this vid.


----------

